# Bon Appetit Favorite Chef voting



## jcam222 (Feb 15, 2021)

*Remember Round 1 voting is daily through the 25th and you can cast 1 free vote daily. I could sure use them to compete!! Feel free to share my link with others on FB or otherwise as well :) *
I’ve posted here for quite awhile now and have learned a lot. While my actual job is that of a sales professional my passion is cooking. My desire to improve all styles of my cooking started here. The high bar set on improving my food presentation was born here looking at the amazing posts you all make. I’ve worked hard at improving especially over the last year. On a whim I entered a collection of my photos in this contest and after review was accepted to compete. I’d appreciate your support in voting. Have a look at my entry and if you feel it’s worthy you can vote for me once a day from tomorrow 10am through the 25th for round 1. There are plenty of real chefs and cooking professionals competing with social media presences so I can use all the help I can  get lol. Thanks for your consideration and thanks for all you have done to push my cooking to new levels. Here’s my voting link https://favchef.com/2021/jeff-campbell


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2021)

You can count on my vote bud


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 15, 2021)

Got your back, Jeff....


----------



## xray (Feb 15, 2021)

I got the info forwarded to the wife’s Facebook account. I’m am going to vote by proxy.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 15, 2021)

Jeff, we have shared a lot over the past few years and I've gained a tremendous amount from you. Your posts and meals always amaze me with the creativity you show. I can only aspire to turn out stuff in the way you do...but it'll probable never happen    You can count on my vote my friend. Are there any special requirements in order to be able to vote?

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 15, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Jeff, we have shared a lot over the past few years and I've gained a tremendous amount from you. Your posts and meals always amaze me with the creativity you show. I can only aspire to turn out stuff in the way you do...but it'll probable never happen    You can count on my vote my friend. Are there any special requirements in order to be able to vote?
> 
> Robert


Robert thanks for the compliments. I’ve learned plenty from you as we’ll not just on cooking but ok being a good person. Requirement is you must have a valid Facebook account


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 15, 2021)

Oh man, I don't FB. But I will have friends that I can get to vote for you.
Jim


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 15, 2021)

We don't do FB, but our kids do. I'll see what I can do.
Good luck!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 15, 2021)

You got my vote!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm listening to Pedro! You have my vote! Well from my wife's Facebook,  all I have is a SMF account.   You've always put out amazing dishes! Just remember... I want the front of the line for your autograph! 

Good luck!
Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 15, 2021)

You can count on my votes.  I do have a FB acct.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 15, 2021)

This sucks Jeff.  Neither I or wife have accounts.
I'm looking for surrogates.


----------



## Jabiru (Feb 16, 2021)

No FB this end or I would vote for you. Your cooks, food presentations and photos are awesome .

All the best, I hope you win the 20k and get that new kitchen.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 16, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Oh man, I don't FB. But I will have friends that I can get to vote for you.
> Jim


I'll have to try this route myself.


smokeymose said:


> We don't do FB, but our kids do. I'll see what I can do.
> Good luck!


Or maybe this route.


Fueling Around said:


> This sucks Jeff.  Neither I or wife have accounts.
> I'm looking for surrogates.





Jabiru said:


> No FB this end or I would vote for you. Your cooks, food presentations and photos are awesome .
> 
> All the best, I hope you win the 20k and get that new kitchen.



Have to count me in this group, too, but I'll see what I can do. Good luck, Jeff.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks for the votes thus far all! this is round one of like 7 that stretch into April. I need to be like top 15 in this group. Been hanging between 1 and 2 most of the day. Free votes can be placed daily.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 16, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Thanks for the votes thus far all! this is round one of like 7 that stretch into April. I need to be like top 15 in this group. Been hanging between 1 and 2 most of the day. Free votes can be placed daily.


Just voted, and I shared on my FB page encouraging any friends I have to do the same.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 17, 2021)

Lets keep this going!


----------



## tropics (Feb 17, 2021)

Jeff No FB here either I'll see what my kids can do
Richie


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey Jeff, best of luck to you.  Unfortunately facebook has disbabled me for life because some hacker did some stuff...  But fortunately I have a few friends that can throw a few votes your way!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 17, 2021)

Jeff,

You have my FULL support!

Good Luck,

Jphn


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 17, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> You can count on my vote bud





GonnaSmoke said:


> Got your back, Jeff....





xray said:


> I got the info forwarded to the wife’s Facebook account. I’m am going to vote by proxy.





tx smoker said:


> Jeff, we have shared a lot over the past few years and I've gained a tremendous amount from you. Your posts and meals always amaze me with the creativity you show. I can only aspire to turn out stuff in the way you do...but it'll probable never happen    You can count on my vote my friend. Are there any special requirements in order to be able to vote?
> 
> Robert





JLeonard said:


> Oh man, I don't FB. But I will have friends that I can get to vote for you.
> Jim





smokeymose said:


> We don't do FB, but our kids do. I'll see what I can do.
> Good luck!





Sowsage said:


> You got my vote!
> View attachment 485126





Brokenhandle said:


> I'm listening to Pedro! You have my vote! Well from my wife's Facebook,  all I have is a SMF account.   You've always put out amazing dishes! Just remember... I want the front of the line for your autograph!
> 
> Good luck!
> Ryan





MJB05615 said:


> You can count on my votes.  I do have a FB acct.





Fueling Around said:


> This sucks Jeff.  Neither I or wife have accounts.
> I'm looking for surrogates.





Jabiru said:


> No FB this end or I would vote for you. Your cooks, food presentations and photos are awesome .
> 
> All the best, I hope you win the 20k and get that new kitchen.





Smoking Allowed said:


> I'll have to try this route myself.
> 
> Or maybe this route.
> 
> ...





jcam222 said:


> Thanks for the votes thus far all! this is round one of like 7 that stretch into April. I need to be like top 15 in this group. Been hanging between 1 and 2 most of the day. Free votes can be placed daily.





MJB05615 said:


> Just voted, and I shared on my FB page encouraging any friends I have to do the same.





BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Lets keep this going!
> 
> View attachment 485346





tropics said:


> Jeff No FB here either I'll see what my kids can do
> Richie





TuckersBarbeque said:


> Hey Jeff, best of luck to you.  Unfortunately facebook has disbabled me for life because some hacker did some stuff...  But fortunately I have a few friends that can throw a few votes your way!





BandCollector said:


> Jeff,
> 
> You have my FULL support!
> 
> ...



For those of you that don' have Facebook I still appreciate the moral support and kind words. If your friends or family do and they can vote thanks for forwarding the info to them. You can always share the link. For those of you with FB accounts thanks for the votes and support!  Each day through the 25th you can cast a free vote for me and I can sure use them. This is about a 6 round process so I will apologize in advance for my posts and reminders shamelessly asking for your support :)


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 17, 2021)

For all you non Facebook folks like me you can vote without it by clicking "hero vote" and making a minimum$10 donation to feeding america. Each dollar equals 1 vote. A way to support 2 good causes. Sent 20 votes your way jeff. Good luck my friend


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 17, 2021)

I have 4 browsers on my computer at work and at home...that's 8 votes per day from me!

*EDIT* - Nope - you have to log into Facebook to vote.  And you can buy additional votes for $1 ea.  What a money grab!

I am still voting every day!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2021)

Is there any way to vote without using Facebook, without paying?

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 17, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Is there any way to vote without using Facebook, without paying?
> 
> Bear


Read my post #22

Edit......not without the donation to feeding america


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2021)

Count on my vote Jeff.

Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 17, 2021)

No way to vote without Facebook or a donation. I have no expectations of folks spending money. If you don’t have Facebook I totally understand. For those of you that did donate as well thanks!! Above and beyond any help I’d ask for.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 17, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Is there any way to vote without using Facebook, without paying?
> Unfortunately no. I’d never expect anyone to pay, didn’t even know it was an option till day one of voting. If you don’t have FB I still appreciate the moral support Bear!!
> Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 17, 2021)

Hell yeah Jeffro! Will be hopping on my wife's account and getting you some votes.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2021)

Well Jeff best of luck to you but I too do not have or don't plan on ever having FB.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks jeff for the like it is appreciated.

Just hope you get plenty of votes.

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 17, 2021)

You got my vote, bud! Gonna make sure you win it all!


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 17, 2021)

I will have She-Who-Must-Be-Obeyed vote as well...


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Feb 18, 2021)

Done.  Good luck Jeff!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 18, 2021)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Done.  Good luck Jeff!


Thanks Steve, you can vote every 24 hours if you think about it.


----------



## forktender (Feb 19, 2021)

They sure don't make voting easy, I don't do Fakebook sorry bud.
Good luck.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm rooting for ya Jeff!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 19, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I'm rooting for ya Jeff!


Thanks a Steve!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 26, 2021)

So is this round 2 now?


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 26, 2021)

Jeff, congrats I saw you made it in the top 15 and are going into round 2!  You have to finish in the top 10 of that right?  We'll all do all we can to get you in that.  Let's Go!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 26, 2021)

We gotta find some dirt on that lady in first........


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 26, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> So is this round 2 now?


Good question! Has voting started for round 2 now? My wife said it let her vote again today.  Think Jeff said the 25th was last day for voting in round 1.

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 26, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> So is this round 2 now?





MJB05615 said:


> Jeff, congrats I saw you made it in the top 15 and are going into round 2!  You have to finish in the top 10 of that right?  We'll all do all we can to get you in that.  Let's Go!


Yes. I think you can vote now and the votes go towards round 2. I appreciate everyone’s support!! Hoping to make it through round 2 next.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 26, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> We gotta find some dirt on that lady in first........


Right? She has a serious amount of backing lol. I gotta step up my begging haha.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 26, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Right? She has a serious amount of backing lol. I gotta step up my begging haha.


It's the kids man............go hire a bunch of kids to stand around you for a pic!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 26, 2021)

Need get that Chicken Thigh Confit on there.  That was fabulous!  What do you have to get to for next round?


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 26, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Need get that Chicken Thigh Confit on there.  That was fabulous!  What do you have to get to for next round?


Top 10 I believe


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 28, 2021)

No facebook in my life Jeff, but Miss Linda will be voting for me.
Here's hoping........
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 28, 2021)

Damn, Jeff.  I just realized cut off for voting was 2 days ago.  I'm too late.  Really sorry about this.
Gary


----------

